# QLD Tingalpa creek first paddle



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

I should say this is not MY first paddle, I have a colleage to whom I had promised that one day I would take his son, Jamie, fishing. I arranged the trip on Monday when the weather forecast was looking much better, as it panned out it was blowing about 16 knots on the Bay this morning. I had asked around for some ideas and with a little advice from Maca, I decided to fish Tinnie creek for Jamie's first Kayak fishing trip. Jamie is 12 years old and races K1 kayaks so he turned out being very competent after a bit of a shaky start on his first time in a SOT kayak, well actually, he was a navigation hazzard for the first 30 min but then he settled in. He's also a keen fisherman and had some really good ideas about where we should fish, as we cruised up stream he said, "ahh, there's a drop off". I had a rod in hand and flicked an SP there and was rewarded instantly with bites but no hook up.

We flicked about upstream of the Helen street boat ramp for about an hour and Jamie scored a bream pretty quickly, his first kayak bream! Congratulations, Well done. Soon after I hooked a soul but it got off boat side.

Now with "experience" under his belt, he asked if we could take on the Bay and the winds. "OK, lets poke our noses out and see". We hit the head winds at about 15 knots and Jamie persisted towards Wellington point for about 45 min, at this rate, judging from the GPS, it would take about 2 hours to get to Wellington point and the wind was increasing, so I pulled the pin and told him to drift back to the creek. We decided to drift some SPs as we went. Then faint screams from behind me, Jamie had caught his first Flathead on a SP! Congratulations again. It was about 32 cm so it went back:








Jamie was also pretty excited to see a turtle come up right next to the yak and then scurry away

Now the pressure was on, Jamie 2, me 0. Was I to return with a Donut? no chance! I scored a soul which I bagged this time:









Soon after we re-entered the river and I caught another small flathead (about 15 cm), back it went. After that we didn't have much joy and I think Jamie started to take in the surrondings... hmmm where is a good place to cast now!








Having found an appropriate place to cast, it couldn't be avoided.......








Jamie proceeded to turn the scupper pro into a 4WD vehicle in amoungst the mangroves, just in case you were wondering, he did get the lure back but I'm not sure how!

In the end, 4 fish, 1 keeper, and one irrate dad who's just discovered I may have converted his son into an newly addicted AKFFer!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

good report mate, i like those sole and whilst i dont eat fish much i ate one of those one day and they were damm good.

cheers pete


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Well done... good job!


----------



## Windshear (Aug 22, 2009)

Great report and fantastic to see you encouraging the younger generation. Well done
andy


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

I told you derek never take a young fella along they will always outfish you  well done Jamie that sounded like an awesome day and now that your converted to a kayak fisherman you'll have to hit your dad up for a brand new fishing kayak  did I just get you in more trouble derek or what? haha, Once again well done fellas

cheers,

matt


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

Great job Decay! Good to see you didn't come up with a donut either. I have never fished Tinny creek and was wondering whereabouts you launch the Yak from?

Cheers Andrew


----------



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

rathabfishin said:


> Great job Decay! Good to see you didn't come up with a donut either. I have never fished Tinny creek and was wondering whereabouts you launch the Yak from?
> 
> Cheers Andrew


Well Andrew, There are literally tonnes of boat ramps and mud flats on which you can launch a kayak from. Heres a picture with a couple that i know of and have used before (Tinny Creek is one of my favoured destinations).

(The red dots along the river are boat ramps, then near the mouth the red blobs are sand/mud flats)

Dan.


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

Cheers Dan, will see how I do tomorrow


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice work Decay. The creek was fishing slow on Friday night when I was out so you did well getting a feed. I put in 4 solid hours for 2 pike eels, a very small moses perch, a 60cm jewie and 1 undersized buck muddie.


----------



## dscott2542 (Jun 20, 2009)

I know it's *"unhealthy* and as much as I love a peice of grilled fish I CAN NOT resist a deep fried flounder, very, very well done. And well done for converting young people into AKFF'ers we need more like them, and just say that age takes up the rest of slack for the un caught fish


----------



## Maca (Aug 29, 2008)

Decay,

Nice work. The creek can be pretty good and produce some really big flatties around this time of year.

I fished near the dam wall and got a mixed bag: 2 bream - 20ish, tarpon - 20ish (my first one), 3 tilapia - 20ish, 40 and 41cm. The big tilapia are a bit of fun, they don't hit very hard but they warm up when you get them next to the yak. I also missed a heap of fish which I think were Tilapia. We were using SPs and the Tilapia seem to have very bony mouths. My guess is that the SP hook simply don't embed and hence they can spit the hook.



AJD said:


> Nice work Decay. The creek was fishing slow on Friday night when I was out so you did well getting a feed. I put in 4 solid hours for 2 pike eels, a very small moses perch, a 60cm jewie and 1 undersized buck muddie.


Al,

I still have to catch up with you and go for a Jew session.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

AJD,

Yes, don't you hate how they raised the size limit of jew from 45cm to the current limit of 75cm in Qld. This kinda puts this fish out of reach of most estuary fishos with the odd exception as most estuary fish would be school jew under the new size limit.

I guess those DPI boffins have research to back it up but it's annoying how we can't get consistency between states if this is indeed the case.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSffSe0AABVfgAAQQCEACCUJGAAv7d+AIABkNTKZNoo2pvSaj009TSET1TyanqaeoDQ0GgehgsbtoYmXwlbyPN4NdhJ5BUPaUFdS3GtRBOd+3ijAwfdUf+O0yUjyjXS0R15HFKO6nhwzXOqU4kvsOY2sJgqOEmB9TGcSaFoY5OmCQUE0joaxL8XckU4UJAn30ntA


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Matt,


Spencer said:


> I told you derek never take a young fella along they will always outfish you


Its not just the young fellas that outfished me! :?



Spencer said:


> you'll have to hit your dad up for a brand new fishing kayak


I got a few sharp looks about that! Very popular with Jamie, not so popular with the parents!



rathabfishin said:


> Great job Decay! Good to see you didn't come up with a donut either. I have never fished Tinny creek and was wondering whereabouts you launch the Yak from?


Good shot from Dan showing the launch sites, Maca put me onto the Helen's Street ramp, I had put in once from the ramp on the North side of the creek but wound out walking my kayak back in throught about 50 meters of mud at low tide, Helen Street in Thornside is much better and easier launch. The only frustrating thing, You can only park your car if you have a boat trailer, most street parking is closed so if you wan to do the right thing you have to park quite far away or on the nature strip behind the ameneties.
I'll put a shot of Helen street ramp for reference:












AJD said:


> Nice work Decay. The creek was fishing slow on Friday night when I was out so you did well getting a feed. I put in 4 solid hours for 2 pike eels, a very small moses perch, a 60cm jewie and 1 undersized buck muddie.


nice Jewie AJD, I can't believe a fish like that isn't supposed to be a keeper :shock:



Maca said:


> I fished near the dam wall and got a mixed bag: 2 bream - 20ish, tarpon - 20ish (my first one), 3 tilapia - 20ish, 40 and 41cm. The big tilapia are a bit of fun, they don't hit very hard but they warm up when you get them next to the yak. I also missed a heap of fish which I think were Tilapia. We were using SPs and the Tilapia seem to have very bony mouths. My guess is that the SP hook simply don't embed and hence they can spit the hook.


Nice one! I think we saw you heading back to Brisbane as we were heading down.


----------



## Maca (Aug 29, 2008)

Here are the big Tilapia that I caught that day.


----------



## kraaken (Jun 6, 2008)

wongus said:


> AJD,
> 
> Yes, don't you hate how they raised the size limit of jew from 45cm to the current limit of 75cm in Qld. This kinda puts this fish out of reach of most estuary fishos with the odd exception as most estuary fish would be school jew under the new size limit.
> 
> I guess those DPI boffins have research to back it up but it's annoying how we can't get consistency between states if this is indeed the case.


Hey Wongus,

I wish we still had a 45 cm limit here in SA - it's been 75 cm here for a fair while, with 45 cm down in the Coorong. Although big Port River mullies are still well within reach of the average Adelaidean yakker....


----------

